# Martin Jaguar Take down.



## I'm Not Ted

I am thinking of purchasing the Martin Jaguar Takedown (sadly) as my next hunting bow. (I want something under 350$ because I am not made of money)I was just wondering, do you think that this looks like a good bow? I hear people keep talking about deflex and reflex and blah, blah, blah. I just want to know if this is really a good bow or if I would be better off with a grizzly or supermag 48 recurve bow from Bear. Please help me!:wink:


----------



## kraven

If you don't have a lot of money, you may be better served to learn about the differences between traditional bows before you buy one.


----------



## Darton01

For 350 dollars you can do well with a good used bow.


----------



## Hoyts n' Mulies

I think thats what he's going for here 


If I was you I'd search the forums here and on tradgang.com. I think generally you learn enough to make your own decisions from being a fly on the wall so to speak. Lots of good useful information out there. Also with limited funds don't rule out a good used bow from the classifieds. That will allow you to get higher quality for less green. Good luck!


----------



## kraven

> I think thats what he's going for here


Ya think?


----------



## Darton01

:set1_rolf2:


kraven said:


> Ya think?


----------



## I'm Not Ted

kraven said:


> If you don't have a lot of money, you may be better served to learn about the differences between traditional bows before you buy one.


I know about the differences between traditional bows! You don't have to be a jerk about it! I am just looking for a good shooting bow that I can hunt with. I don't want to get some 600$ bow that I will just put on a rack and stare at because it is too pretty to shoot!:evil5:


----------



## I'm Not Ted

Darton01 said:


> :set1_rolf2:


Yeah! You guys are HILLARIOUS!:frusty:


----------



## Darton01

Hold on ,nobody is making fun of you.We are trying to help.Well I was trying to help,but not anymore.Good luck.


----------



## I'm Not Ted

I guess I took it the wrong way. :tomato: Sorry guys. I should watch what I say.:embarasse:embarres: Don't hate me too much.


----------



## kraven

Nobody's hating on you, Parkie. 

What I'm trying to stress is that you should consider the variables before you buy.
There are a LOT of opinions about what constitutes a good traditional bow. 
I'm suggesting that you take the time to learn what kind of bow you need to do the type of shooting and hunting you want to do. In other words, put your money back in your pocket and read up on bows. 
Look before you leap. Satisfy yourself, rather than rely on 2nd hand knowledge.
Obviously, the bow you're looking at is a nice bow. It's lightweight for a takedown, can be fitted with a broad array of sights, and can be fitted with various types of limbs at various draw weights. 

In my personal opinion, you could do worse. However, since you've stressed economics as a factor, I would remind you that even after you buy it you'll still likely need another 100 bucks in accessories unless you want to shoot it without sights. So, you should review your budget and spend wisely. 

However, if you must buy one, you could do worse.


----------



## I'm Not Ted

Okay. I understand now. Thanks!


----------



## cannonman

I can't tell for sure if it's going to be a really good bow or not, but I know that I have one on order that only cost me $120.00 plus tax. For that price I believe I can afford to take the chance. I haven't seen one in person but I like the looks of them in the catalog, and I think Martin probably can be trusted to make a decent product. They won't be available until March. 
I also know that it's harder to find a good used bow than people say. I am leary of buying online because you don't get to see what your buying and you can't be sure about who your dealing with. 
I say if you like what you see you should give it a try. I am.


----------



## I'm Not Ted

I agree with your point about buying used bows. I just don't like the fact that most used ones have scratches and scuffs. I have seen one though on ebay that I really like. It is a Fred Bear Grizzly. There is only one problem though, it is a left hand. So I guess I'll see.


----------



## JonathanGlass

you can buy the bow for $135


----------



## rattus58

I'm Not Ted said:


> I am thinking of purchasing the Martin Jaguar Takedown (sadly) as my next hunting bow. (I want something under 350$ because I am not made of money)I was just wondering, do you think that this looks like a good bow? I hear people keep talking about deflex and reflex and blah, blah, blah. I just want to know if this is really a good bow or if I would be better off with a grizzly or supermag 48 recurve bow from Bear. Please help me!:wink:




















Ugly as sin but I'm surprised at this bow... I don't think you can really go wrong with it.

Much Aloha... :beer:


----------



## Tortooga

*$120 for a 40# Jaguar*

Hello everyone, I'm new here but I just wanted to say that I bought a Jaguar tonight for $120 + s/h = 134.94 brand new from Keystone Country Store. I have under 5 posts so I can't post the link but just google Keystone Country Store and you should find it. I heard that this is a cool bow and I figured I couldn't really go wrong with a Martin at that price. Cheers! :darkbeer:

By the way does anyone know a good arrow combination for this bow in both the 40# and 50#?


----------



## kieulinh

greatttttt


----------



## vlcnrydr

G'Mornining Not Ted, The Jag is an awesome bow depending on where you get it. I was able to actually touch and shoot mine before buying. You've been around long enough to have read all the opinions and seen all the photos posted. I would have to guess that the worst part about buying the Jag is having to wait for it and not knowing what kind of condition it will be in on arrival.

If you are handy and the problems are minor then in a short time you will have a great hunting bow. It's tough and does handle the time spent in the woods well. Once tuned it will shoot cosistant. My only problem with it while hunting was actually what I call the "deer factor". First time drawing back on a deer with a trad bow and I went stupid...The bow shot beautifully both before and after. It is a good hunting bow...IMO.

Unfortunetly due to a change in job status (I have joined the ranks of the barely employed) and no lack of bills I had to sell mine. I will, however, buy another one when times get a little better and it will be set up for the hunt.


----------



## warrenpeace

I recieved this bow for Christmas just getting back into the sport and I love it. I wish I could shoot as well as the bow, I am working on that. Check out the book Shooting the Stickbow by Anthony Camera. He is also a memember of AT. Just reading the first couple of chapters has already made a big difference in my shooting.


----------



## bilbowbone

I have been shooting a Jaguar for about a week. 50# limbs that I am switching to 30# to develop better technique as a beginner after some bad advice from some compound friends who talked me into the heavier bow to start with so I could hunt with it. It shoots great, is well finished and has zero problems in it's level of quality. I want to eventually hunt but am most interested in good technique. I got mine thru Cabela's for 149.95 and they did everything to get me started with the correct length and spined arrows, etc... I also agree with warrenpeace that "Shooting the Stickbow" by Anthony Camera is a great source. Really does a great job of explaining all facets of traditional archery theory and practice.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER

theres been previous threads on this bow seems to be a nightmare in the quality aspect.. buy a good used bow from e-bay or a hoyt excel riser and some limbs and spend only 350 or so and have a real shooter and no work required to assemble .. just put together and shoot..


----------



## rattus58

I'm Not Ted said:


> I know about the differences between traditional bows! You don't have to be a jerk about it! I am just looking for a good shooting bow that I can hunt with. I don't want to get some 600$ bow that I will just put on a rack and stare at because it is too pretty to shoot!:evil5:


As far as inexpensive bows go, I can't find a better bow for the price than the Jaguar. It's ugly as sin, some have had problems with limbs coming apart and I've been lucky and just waiting for the hammer to fall, but I've been very appreciative of the bow for what $119 or $139 don't remember now, only that its got several thousand arrows across the shelf.


----------



## 30pointbucks

It's worth the money, a well shooting recurve.


----------



## need-a-bow

If you like wood bows look at the samick sage. Or if your interested in competition the Hoyt Excel riser with KAP limbs seems a good deal. it will put you about $100 over the Jaguar´s price but its a better overall bow


----------



## rattus58

need-a-bow said:


> If you like wood bows look at the samick sage. Or if your interested in competition the Hoyt Excel riser with KAP limbs seems a good deal. it will put you about $100 over the Jaguar´s price but its a better overall bow


I'm not arguing with you about the Hoyt Excel, but there is no way I'd put a Cheap Samick anything in the same catgegory as a Jaguar.


----------



## need-a-bow

Well ive heard that Jaguar limbs delaminate and that the Sage is a nice shooting bow although Ive never shot neither. You definetly have more experience than me


----------



## Trigun

We have quite a bit of Samick shooters in our area and they are all happy with what they get. The Samick Stringray and Red stag fit the bill nicely and is a outstanding shooting bow for less than two hundred.

I have no expenerice with Sage anyhow.

Edmond


----------



## WindWalker

> but there is no way I'd put a Cheap Samick anything in the same catgegory as a Jaguar.


The Martin Jaguar has clearly proven to be a piece of inferior _crap._ 

Four years ago I purchased a Samick "Deerslayer" as an entry-level recurve for my grandson. He eventually entered the Marine Corps and gave it to my nephew whom has used it for the last 2 years. For the price ($280.00) the bow is one of the quietest recurves I have ever heard, the bow shoots very well, and the bow has never shown any signs of failure.


----------



## rattus58

WindWalker said:


> The Martin Jaguar has clearly proven to be a piece of inferior _crap._
> 
> Four years ago I purchased a Samick "Deerslayer" as an entry-level recurve for my grandson. He eventually entered the Marine Corps and gave it to my nephew whom has used it for the last 2 years. For the price ($280.00) the bow is one of the quietest recurves I have ever heard, the bow shoots very well, and the bow has never shown any signs of failure.


Really.... and what determines if its a piece of crap..... the entire bow coming apart? I've had both.... the Samick and the Jaguar.... and if you wish to compare pieces of crap, I'd be happy to accomodate *again* how delightfully well made the Samick is.... My piece of crap Jaguar is still together... still shoots nicely and I'm not worried about the riser giving up pieces such as those wonderfully well built Samicks I've had to provide rites for. 

As ugly as my Martin Jaguar is, I *know* what I got. I fully expect it to delaminate, but it hasn't. If it does, I'm not crying about it, I'll just put new limbs on it and keep on shooting.... My first samick gave up on a Bear Hunt in Maine... very appropriate for a "hunter".... Yeah.. you push the Samick all you want ... I'll be happy to say it has your personal seal of approval... lets see along with carbon arrows and what else is it you promote again.... The Windwalker SOA


----------



## LongStick64

All this talk about crap bows, makes me hug my Widow's, Howard Hill's and Great Northern's, real tight. lol.


----------



## WindWalker

> _I've been lucky and just waiting for the hammer to fall_


Ya have to put a string on it and shoot it before the hammer can fall.


----------



## rattus58

WindWalker said:


> Ya have to put a string on it and shoot it before the hammer can fall.


The string is on it.... and it does get shot... that's why i'm waiting... but I know what I bought with the Jaguar... and with my eyes wide open... That is the difference and it's half the price and has lasted ... where Samick.....


----------



## IAIS604

I went for the Excel over both the Jag and the Samick, and very happy that I did!
For the price, the quality can't be beat, IMHO!


----------



## rattus58

IAIS604 said:


> I went for the Excel over both the Jag and the Samick, and very happy that I did!
> For the price, the quality can't be beat, IMHO!


:thumbs_up


----------



## sawtoothscream

i might pick one up and set it up for bow fishing. but the pics of messed up limbs and all the bad stories turns me off. theres people that love them and have no issues then the ones that do. wonder if martin has fixed this problem now?


----------



## rattus58

sawtoothscream said:


> i might pick one up and set it up for bow fishing. but the pics of messed up limbs and all the bad stories turns me off. theres people that love them and have no issues then the ones that do. wonder if martin has fixed this problem now?


I haven't heard of anyone having a problem with the Jaguar for quite a while, actually, and I am so far one of the lucky ones. Martin is a great company to do business with, so even if they failed, you'd be taken care of, so it still a win in my opinion.... They don't qualify as svelte, by any means, but they shoot ok and I'm not unhappy with spending the $130 or whatever I spent on it, I don't even remember... it was very inexpensive and I have total confidence in Martin having dealt with them for over a decade.

Much Aloha... :beer:


----------



## need-a-bow

I dont see why people say its ugly. From what ive seen it looks fine, like a modern t/d recurve vs wood recurve


----------



## rattus58

need-a-bow said:


> I dont see why people say its ugly. From what ive seen it looks fine, like a modern t/d recurve vs wood recurve





















:grin: I rest my case..... :grin:

I like it though....


----------



## need-a-bow

Beautiful!


----------



## rattus58

need-a-bow said:


> Beautiful!


Hahahahaha.... Ok den..... :grin:


----------



## Festivus

Its beauty is in its utility. 

Just as long as they have fixed the quality issues with the limbs it is a great bow. For that price you can get anyone started in archery and if anyone ever needed a takedown recurve on the cheap and quick this should be on the short list.


----------



## rattus58

Festivus said:


> Its beauty is in its utility.
> 
> Just as long as they have fixed the quality issues with the limbs it is a great bow. For that price you can get anyone started in archery and if anyone ever needed a takedown recurve on the cheap and quick this should be on the short list.


Agreed on this point totally....


----------



## giltyone

rattus58 said:


> Really.... and what determines if its a piece of crap..... the entire bow coming apart? I've had both.... the Samick and the Jaguar.... and if you wish to compare pieces of crap, I'd be happy to accomodate *again* how delightfully well made the Samick is.... My piece of crap Jaguar is still together... still shoots nicely and I'm not worried about the riser giving up pieces such as those wonderfully well built Samicks I've had to provide rites for.
> 
> As ugly as my Martin Jaguar is, I *know* what I got. I fully expect it to delaminate, but it hasn't. If it does, I'm not crying about it, I'll just put new limbs on it and keep on shooting.... My first samick gave up on a Bear Hunt in Maine... very appropriate for a "hunter".... Yeah.. you push the Samick all you want ... I'll be happy to say it has your personal seal of approval... lets see along with carbon arrows and what else is it you promote again.... The Windwalker SOA


Ok...I have one and it shoots fine. I haven't had it out in bad weather nor put it through its paces.

Windwalker says its a piece of crap but doesn't give you reasons. I've heard that the limbs have delaminated and/or cracked after being out in cold wet weather conditions. I've only shot mine in indoor ranges for fun so my answer is that it performs well.

My bottom line for a "trad" bow was that it was cheap and fairly compact to store as a take-down.


----------



## Devout

30pointbucks said:


> It's worth the money, a well shooting recurve.


I really like mine too, but it's quite LOUD!!! How can I quiet it down? First time I shot it I thought the arrow had broke it was so loud.


----------



## rattus58

Devout said:


> I really like mine too, but it's quite LOUD!!! How can I quiet it down? First time I shot it I thought the arrow had broke it was so loud.


Well the options are the traditional *raise your brace height, heavier arrows, sounddeadening materials on the riser, and I use a length of braided poly cord tied to the string* that work very well. Tighten up everything on the bow too, just for grins.

Much Aloha... :beer:


----------



## Devout

Thanks. I think raising the brace height would be the first place to start. Twist the string to do this, right?


----------



## rattus58

Devout said:


> Thanks. I think raising the brace height would be the first place to start. Twist the string to do this, right?


Yes, take the bottom string off and twist to tighten a little, reinsert on the nock, and re-string to see how it goes. Make sure that your string doesn't curl itself up and you'll be ok... and it shouldn't do that till you get probably two inches of twist anyways... :grin:

Much Aloha.. :beer:


----------



## Swamp Phantom

Hey Rattus58, What kind of Bow is the Black one in your flicks?


----------



## Devout

Kewl! I will start there. It seems that the string is making the limbs ring like the d string on a bass fiddle.

I got a couple of string jacks I didn't put on my compound.


----------



## I'm Not Ted

Wow, haven't seen this in a long time. Never did get to shoot a Jaguar. Was just starting archery and looking for a decent inexpensive bow. Eventually went with a Martin X-150 that I liked. 

I've since moved on to my Savannah and a couple Lost Creeks. I'm refinishing my X-150 right now...

To all that are interested in a Jaguar, I'd say go for it. I've heard a lot of crappy stuff about them, but they were all first runs. All of the newer ones I've heard about have been really nice bows. If you watch the classifieds on some other sites, you can find some almost new ones for even better prices.

:cheers:


----------



## rattus58

Swamp Phantom said:


> Hey Rattus58, What kind of Bow is the Black one in your flicks?


Not sure which you are referring, but I've a Century 21 Nova, A Martin Bamboo Viper, a Quillan Canebreak, a Hoyte something or other takedown, a Wendte Deathwish, and 2 Martins, one 60 and one 70. I've a Wing or two buried around here too.... somewhere

Oh.... you might be thinking of my Dorado

Much Aloha... :beer:


----------



## Swamp Phantom

rattus58 said:


> Not sure which you are referring, but I've a Century 21 Nova, A Martin Bamboo Viper, a Quillan Canebreak, a Hoyte something or other takedown, a Wendte Deathwish, and 2 Martins, one 60 and one 70. I've a Wing or two buried around here too.... somewhere
> 
> Oh.... you might be thinking of my Dorado
> 
> Much Aloha... :beer:


Scroll "Up" in this thread and you have two flicks posted that I can see. Both are of the Jaguar with a Black Bow that has a Wooden Grip. I tried expanding the page 400%, but my old eyes could not make out the name on the Black one.


----------



## IAIS604

It's his Hoyt Dorado - although it does look similar to my "black out" Excel 21" riser with TradTech BlackMax limbs and the Hoyt wood Ergo grip. Except mine is ILF and cheaper, LOL.


----------



## feathermax ed

i heard the jaguars r ****


----------



## rattus58

feathermax ed said:


> i heard the jaguars r ****


All in the eye of the beholder and your sense of smell.... Mine still going .... over a year... so I'm much further ahead than I was with more than one "quality" bow from the names of Browning, Bear and Martin.... so I'm ahead... and even if the thing does break... I'm just sending it in for new limbs... and still ahead... I trust Martin... what can I say.


----------



## I'm Not Ted

Far as I know, everyone who's had limbs break has gotten new ones from Martin. 

I used to think they were crap too but I've really heard of a lot of people happy with them.


----------



## Big Country

Never tried a Jaguar myself, mainly because they do not come in left handed models.

My best hunting buddy went to Quebec with me last spring on a bear hunt. Shoulder surgery prevented him from using his 66# Alaskan longbow, so he picked up a 40# Martin Jaguar brand new for $120. After putting roughly 2000 arrows through the bow this is the hunts ending.......










BTW, this guy has won multiple local, state, and national shooting titles with various recurve, longbows, and bare compounds, and he really likes his little Martin Jaguar.....:smile:


----------



## Swamp Phantom

IAIS604 said:


> It's his Hoyt Dorado - although it does look similar to my "black out" Excel 21" riser with TradTech BlackMax limbs and the Hoyt wood Ergo grip. Except mine is ILF and cheaper, LOL.


Thank you. It sure is a Looker.


----------



## Swamp Phantom

Big Country said:


> Never tried a Jaguar myself, mainly because they do not come in left handed models. ...


That is the same reason I'm not getting a Martin Jaguar or a PSE Kingfisher. Plenty of other options are available since they do not make them.


----------



## Eldermike

We have seen delams on the Jag but all those threads tend to show up in hot months. Have not seen a single one in winter months although this bow sells all year long. They also seem to be from new traditional archers. Put 2 and 2 together and you get 4, or in this case the hottest selling starter bows riding around in hot cars/trucks much like folks do with cambows. The delams I have seen don't look like shooting failures I have seen, they look like glue failures that let the limbs down gently enough to keep the strings on. The actual limb failures I have seen while shooting resulted in pieces one of which was the string. So take it for what it's worth.

But one thing is clear to me. There is no evidence that this bow is a piece of crap. There is the internet, and some threads started by lesser experienced folks. That's all we have.

Now, I know of several people including myself that have shot 1000's of arrows from the jag TD........so far no problems. These same folks, including me have broken a few bows some of the high end types even. They break, that's a fact.

The JagTD is one of my favorite shooters.


----------



## polkcavediver

The Jaguar is a good bow. I have a lots of bows, and it's fine. You have to play around with the rest to get it to your arrows to fly where you want them. It's not the fastest bow in my arsenal, but it's a good one. I had a 23 yard shoot thru on a 150# doe in a snowstorm with it.


----------



## peace

*This picture says it all....*

that I need to know about the Martin Jaguar TD Recurve....have been looking for a hiking and backpacking bow for awhile, this seems to fit the bill.











*Smarten Up and Martin Up​*


----------



## polkcavediver

Way to go! I am well pleased with my Jag. Killed several animals with it. I added beaver puffs to the strings to quiet down some.


----------



## Bill/Oregon

After a limb shattered on my Samick Deer Master, I bought the Jaguar. It works for me.


----------



## thrill_seeker

i just had to buy it after many of month of thinking and tinkering but needless to say the bow works it shoots and does it pretty well with about 30 shots under my belt at 15 yds i was able to get that aim small spot


----------



## rattus58

thrill_seeker said:


> i just had to buy it after many of month of thinking and tinkering but needless to say the bow works it shoots and does it pretty well with about 30 shots under my belt at 15 yds i was able to get that aim small spot
> View attachment 1223844


Congratulations... :grin: :thumbs_up


----------



## thorwulfx

At my draw length, the Jaguar felt much smoother and less stack-prone than the PSE Kingfisher. Lighter, too. The 'fisher is mondo ugly, to my eyes. I hear it is very tough, and seemed to move the arrow down range, though. 

The Jag is fairly loud, but not shock-y. A little fiddling and some string silencers would get that under control. Seemed to have reasonable speed. I have heard about the limbs giving up the ghost, but I suppose that sort of thing will happen when you put materials under stress. The price is certainly right.

Since the Sage came up, I will chime in and say that it seemed like a good little bow when I shot one (briefly). I am more drawn to the wooden-riser bows, so if both of them shot well for me, I might give the Sage the nod. As with anything, your mileage may vary.


----------

